# KCBS Certified Barbeque Judge Class



## grampyskids (Apr 10, 2010)

Just got back from the 6 hour KCBS CBJ class in Sacramento CA. It was well worth the $45 fee. There was a combination of Competition Teams (about 50% of the class) and just plain folks like me. We learned what it takes to judge a competition within the categories of Appearance, Taste and Texture. Our categories were Chicken, Pork, Brisket and Ribs. It was an enlightening experience. We got to taste and judge all categories.

So.what did I as a backyard Q'er gain from this? I will now be a tiny bit more critical of my smokes so that my family gets a better product. I will hold my self to a higher standard.

After the Class ended, the local teams that cooked for us were judged by the experienced Judges. The swing in Judges tastes and ratings were about the same as mine were. Some judges were tough and some a little more liberal. I was a little intiminated at first but I am looking forward to judging my first comp.


----------



## caveman (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Grampy.

How do I gather information on going to one of those classes & can I find out about competition's while I am there, down here in Southern Cal?


----------



## ronp (Apr 11, 2010)

Well Bill, if you learned anything 45 dollars is cheap.


----------



## ddave (Apr 11, 2010)

Check out the California BBQ Association website.

http://www.cbbqa.org/

Dave


----------



## caveman (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## bbqhead (Apr 11, 2010)

also check out the kcbs.us site. they have lots of info there.


----------



## caveman (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the link.  Nice site.  The only thing that they had, remotely close to me, was in Sacramento today. (Saturday, April 10th.)  I am in Southern California.  That's 7 hours North of me so I guess I missed this one.


----------



## ddave (Apr 11, 2010)

Give it time.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  They usually have them in Southern California.  Sacramento is two hours south of me.  Definitely the closest one I have seen but it just didn't work out for me to go. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## mr bonejangles (Apr 11, 2010)

I have been waiting for someone to finally have a KCBS course somewhere in Ontario


----------



## warthog (Apr 12, 2010)

Just took the KCBS judging class at Meadow Creek welding in PA. They sure do make some nice looking smokers. It was stated by the KCBS rep that this was the largest judging class ever with 150 in attendance.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 12, 2010)

That's great. I'll be taking a KCBS judging class on April 24th in Athens, Ohio. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## jdt (Apr 12, 2010)

we got lucky and the president of the KCBS taught our class, they tricked us with red spinach, pooled some sauce once, all the little tricks that should get a guy disqualified, one chicken was very spicy and a 360 lb(at least) grollywog women claimed it was unetible and a 2, another older guy was 9 on just about every one, kinda funny, one old lady flat out said she rates sliced port higher than pulled which made Mike mad, appartently he don't put sliced in his box LOL. Glad you had a good time, ours was $50 for the class so you got a good deal.


----------



## kjbrown20 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have my KCBS judging class this weekend in Des Moines, IA, sounds like you guys got off pretty cheap mine cost 95 bucks, but does include membership to the KCBS.


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 25, 2013)

kjbrown20 said:


> I have my KCBS judging class this weekend in Des Moines, IA, sounds like you guys got off pretty cheap mine cost 95 bucks, but does include membership to the KCBS.


That's 'cause he did his almost 3 years ago.


----------

